# post your wacky, creepy, funny pics 4 me!!!



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Come on everyone this was a fun thread... political pictures of our shady politicins in compremising situations are my personal fav...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*I liked this pic. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 9, 2006)

hehehe.....good idea GDG  

View attachment barbiecollegeslut (Small).bmp


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 9, 2006)

When it's ok to call others names.... 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 9, 2006)

One more for the road... my personal favorite


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

so i was rereading the thread....and the title says creepy too...so heres some shots of nature i captured around the lovely Island here 


hope you enjoy  
Slugs here are absolutely HUGE ....very creepy...yet i am oddly attacted to always snapping pics of them


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

a few more


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

and a few spiders


----------



## bigbudz (May 21, 2006)

*Found these, thought a few might enjoy em


*


----------



## bigbudz (May 21, 2006)

*And these too*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Bigbudz..I needed that!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

lets see what i got

good ones bigbudz


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

a few more


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

sorry LdyL I had to steal the potato ho


----------



## MissMolly (May 22, 2006)

You showed me yours so I will show ya mine


----------



## Jamez (May 22, 2006)

Babies they are just sooo cute


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

oops! How'd Marky Mark get in there? And Jeff Gordan? Darn...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

and yet another...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 22, 2006)

hahah....damn i like that fish one


----------



## Funky Cloud (May 23, 2006)

This one just twisted my wig...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!11 *** is that! You win FunkyCloud that is freakin'...oh my god...that is downright disturbing!!!


----------



## FaTal1 (May 23, 2006)

*** man!!! that shit is a trip *** is it!?!?!?! thats just ugly...scary im going to have nightmares tonight time to smoke a bowl and forget about the horrible pic lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 23, 2006)

Funky Cloud said:
			
		

> This one just twisted my wig...


 
CRAP....i saw that one a long time ago.....there was a couple more....do you know where you found it?


----------



## Funky Cloud (May 24, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> CRAP....i saw that one a long time ago.....there was a couple more....do you know where you found it?




Well, my I told my friend I could find a pic of anything she wanted to see on google images; and she said a monkey and a dog gettin' it on; so i put in "monkey+dog" and that was the first thing that popped up; and I immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 24, 2006)

Stuff...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 24, 2006)

thanks Funky....i think its an art exhibit....i freakin wish i could remember the old link 

Rev....damn those are funny


----------



## purple_chronic (May 25, 2006)

LOL a few i had laying around...


----------



## bigbudz (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Hick (May 27, 2006)

#1 "Crack kills"
#2 "Makeing saddam talk"
#3 "Redneck Flag"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 27, 2006)

as usual, i'm under Hick again


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2006)




----------



## LdyLunatic (May 28, 2006)

and its a Hick sandwich now GDG


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 28, 2006)

so heres another slug.....but my son helped me out with this one


----------



## bigbudz (May 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=295n2tmIAQs


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!! LOL that junk was hallious!! Stupid monkey 
lol Man Ldy thats a gaint slug!! Man that 20 years sign needs 
to be spray painted!! any one got some red spray paint? LOL
Peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Check these ones out!!!! 

View attachment untitled1.bmp


View attachment untitled2.bmp


View attachment untitled4.bmp


View attachment untitled3.bmp


View attachment untitled5.bmp


----------



## bigbudz (May 29, 2006)

More Funnies...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

a couple funnies


----------



## purple_chronic (May 30, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=295n2tmIAQs


 

LOL killer man!!!!

Monkey on weed...


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 1, 2006)

i love him aswell , thought u would like it


----------

